# Pregnancy at 3 months? Update



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay, this is probably going to sound crazy but...I bought a commercial buckling and his 1/2 sister together. The buckling stayed out with the does (all prego except his sister) until they were 3 months old. I wanted to seperate them sooner but the buck we had at the time was constantly mounting the poor buckling and extending, chasing him all over and so I put him back with the girls. Sold buck, moved buckling out. The day I moved him out I saw him mount his sister and he was extended. It was so quick I don't know if they made contact or not. What are the odds he bred her or that she was even able to be bred? That would have been February 20th. Second question would be (hoping not to offend anyone) can an abortion be performed by a vet and would it now be too late?
The buckling is huge (90 lbs at 4 1/2 months) and I can't see this doeling (now almost 5 month old) having an uncomplicated delivery at 8 months old, so it would be a measure to save her life. I otherwise would not consider it. Hopefully I am worried for nothing but she's my daughter's doeling, and I got her to replace her other doeling that we had to put down.  Can't let her loose another one if I can prevent it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Pregnancy at 3 months?*

Lute can abort the kids at any stage of pregnancy. If the kids are far enough along, it will result in labor, but it's important to save her vs. the kids.. so I would do it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pregnancy at 3 months?*

Not sure with the bigger breeds but my pygmy Heidi had her first heat at 3 months old.

And I too would want to see about terminating especially if you feel the doeling would be in danger.
Lutelyse is something a vet can give to terminate....but do it soon, otherwise it will be like she's going into labor etc instead of just reabsorbing.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Pregnancy at 3 months?*

Thank you! I will get some from the vet on Monday. I'm sure there will be more questions after that, but I need to do this first. :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pregnancy at 3 months?*

I believe the boers can first cycle at 4 months old...but.. if you think she is preggo...I guess ...we can never say never and it is better to be safe than sorry.... :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Pregnancy at 3 months?*

That is good to know, Pam. I wasn't sure how soon boers came into heat for the first time. She's not giving any signs of being pregnant (it would be too soon anyway) but after losing a smaller doe during kidding this year I've been worried about this one. Will lute hurt her in anyway if she's not pregnant?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pregnancy at 3 months?*

Not sure when the latest is to give lute....I would check with your vet and see if they know... if she can conceive at that age.... 
Lute won't hurt her....but.. there I think there is a time span to be able to give it.... :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Pregnancy at 3 months?*

Thank you! :hug: I think it has been about five weeks counting back. I will ask the vet both questions, though we all know the experience here knows more than the vet. :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pregnancy at 3 months?*

Thanks.... :hug:

I really can't say ...when they can or can't get pregnant....at the youngest age....they are little rascals...and you can never say never...with anything..... so... it is better to play it safe..... if you can use the Lute on the Doeling do it... just in case..... Here is an example... of what doesn't usually happen: Cocci suppose to show "scouring".....well... I found... that indeed in Adults... does not show that.....so really you never know.... Use you best judgment... :hug:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Pregnancy at 3 months?*

I had a scare like this last year. The brother was mounting and very seriouse about it too at 2months old. I had heard all these stories about bucks being able to breed sisters at 2 months old then when she was 5-6 months she started getting an udder. I was so worried, she turned out to have a procosiouse udder. Not prego and needless to say we don't keep bucklings with doelings if we see them get seriouse about going further than just getting up on the girls. The bucks can practice on each other all day, but I never want to have a scare like that again.

If you could lute her I would do that, at least you would have peace of mind even if she isn't bred.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Pregnancy at 3 months?*

I bought a handicapped doe on purpose. She had been bred by her brother and the weight of the resulting pregnancy screwed up the ligaments in front legs. The breeder hadn't realized she was pregnant until too late. Who would have thought? She gave birth to a lovely healthy doeling, but because of her legs getting messed up she walks with her front legs splayed. So, yes, pregnancy can occur at a young age. Glad you caught it.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Pregnancy at 3 months?*

Thank you guys. I am going to give her lute if it isn't already too late to do so and if the vet will agree. :roll: At least that way I wont have to worry about her anymore, but I do feel a little more at ease since boers don't typically come into heat until 4 months. Her brother hadn't extended, that I saw, before that day and he wasn't really that into mounting. It's been about 6 weeks now, not five. That's why I'm not an accountant! She's a chunky little girl anyway so I'd be stressed the whole time not knowing if it was just her or baby bump.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pregnancy at 3 months?*

:hug: keep us updated........ :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Called our vet and she wants to sonogram our girl first before lute because she said lute is hard on them if it's not needed. My vet only charges $10 for a sonogram so I'm taking her and another doe (that is supposed to be due in July or August to ensure she settled) down first thing in the morning. So, I should know tomorrow. ray: the 4 1/2 month old doeling is not prego and the other one is!
The vet did say that it would be highly unusual for a boer to be bred at 3 months. :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope all goes well...and you get peace of mind...Praying it is all OK... :hug: ray:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, Pam. The vet said that the sonogram was "suspicious" for pregnancy. It's still early (Feb 21st would be about right, she said) but she could see at least one attachment that she called a "C shape". So, our little girl got some lute. She said she wanted to give her a low dose and see if that worked, and we can go higher if it doesn't. I'm SOOO glad we took her to get that done, and I appreciate the advice. :grouphug: Kidding at 8 months old would have been a disaster, especially considering how big the buckling is. So now, I wait and ray: .


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

OMG. Thats scary, glad you got her luted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you, Pam. The vet said that the sonogram was "suspicious" for pregnancy.


 Oh my... :shocked: ....I am glad ...I insisted on it ...even though... I thought they can't conceive until around 4 months old... :doh: 
see that....you can never say never.... but honestly .. I really didn't think that could of happened at 2 month old.... now... I am going to have to watch a little closer on mine.... see... we learn something new every day..thank God for TGS :grouphug: ....and I thank you for getting that sonogram..... as well as that baby girl.... glad you caught it early enough.... :hug: :hi5:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

She was born November 15th so she would have been right about 3 months old but that's still very young. The vet was shocked as well! I'm glad you all insisted. It was definitely the right thing and I am extremely thankful for TGS. I'd still be sitting in the dark trying to figure out what books just don't tell you. :hi5:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How much lute did she give? All goats should have 2cc. I had a doe that was bred and I did not want her bred becasue of age also. I gave her 2cc and it did not take. I never even thought to keep a eye on her because I gave her the shot. Well two days before she delivered we noticed a bag. So keep a eye on her and you will not necessary know if and she aborts it.

$10.00 for a Sonagram? WOW you are lucky.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... that is still quite young....holly Cow.. what is next..... :shocked: :help: :doh:
You are very welcome... :thumb: ....it was strange.... I just felt in my heart that, that baby may be pregnant...it was a strong feeling....that is why... I insisted...I also thought I knew... that 2 or 3 month olds were to young for pregnancy......but... I had that strange strong feeling again......normally... I'd say.... she will be fine and not be pregnant.... :shrug:

so glad... I went with that weird feeling...God must be watching out for you.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, God definitely watches out for us every day and your intuition is pretty good. I felt a little bit of a poof around her udder and that's what got me thinking. It's nothing I could see, just a slight pad. My daughter would have been so devastated.  
I'm honestly not sure how much lute? The vet gave the shot while my husband held her. I do know that it wasn't a small 1cc syringe and that the syringe was at least half full. That would have to be a 3 or 5 cc syringe. I will ask DH. I was holding the other doe that we also took down for a sonogram (prego with trips for July, she thinks!) :leap: I'm taking them both back down there in May so we can get a "for sure" count and closer due date on the one and to make sure the young one is no longer pregnant.
I was told to watch for discharge. She was walking slowly in the pasture an hour later like she just didn't feel well but nothing yet. Poor baby. I may get her back down in a couple weeks just so I feel better to know for sure it's over for her.
Yeah, $10 sonograms are awesome. We've been with them for 6 years with horses and dogs so we get a "class 1 customer discount". They are typically $42 each. Yikes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: 

I feel bad for her too.. poor thing  ...but hopefully.. all will work out...and congrats on the Doe with triplets.... glad she is preggo... :hug:


----------

